# Win 8.0 Power Button



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry, I mistakenly posted this in the Win 7 forum.
Attempting to create a SHUT DOWN or POWER button for Win 8.0. and have tried several solutions. No matter what I type into the NEW SHORTCUT window such as, POWER BUTTON or POWER BUTTON. Exe
I get an error message saying “The File Cannot Be Found”. What am I doing wrong here?
Thanks for your help, eddie460


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Windows 8.1 upgrade has a better way to turn off the system with the right-click lower-left of the screen (or Win-X) menu. Also, the small $5 app Start8 will bring back a Windows 7-like Start menu, complete with a shutdown command. I would recommend these two.

However, if you have the basic Windows 8, you can also create shutdown, restart, etc. commands and add them to the Win-X menu or run them from a shortcut or batch file too.


```
Sleep
 
%windir%\System32\powercfg -hibernate off
%windir%\System32\rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,SetSuspendState 0,1,0
%windir%\System32\powercfg -hibernate on
 
Hibernate
 
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe PowrProf.dll,SetSuspendState
 
Restart
 
C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe -r -t 00
 
Shut Down
 
C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe -s -t 00
```
How to Add Shutdown / Restart / Sleep to the Windows 8 Metro Start Screen

Add Shutdown and Reboot to the Windows 8 Win+X Menu


----------

